# Would recent events in France put you off going?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure I'll be going, how long before Brits become a target, one glance at our vans and they'll know we're British.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

The day we bow down to terrorism is the day we have lost the fight, I can understand that there will be people out there who will feel uneasy about the recent tragic events in Paris and other places around the world, but I don't honestly believe that some nutter with a AK47 is going to specifically trawl around tiny little French towns looking for British/French/German/Dutch and Spanish holiday makers to take out.

What they want is the big headline news making actions, yes one needs to be concerned but who's to say that the next atrocity that they carry out wont take place somewhere on our own shores.

The common belief of the free world is that one should be able to travel freely and see other parts of it, and as such some tea towel wearing unwashed idealistic hiding in the shadows chicken sh*t nutter is not going to stop me doing so.

M


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not keen on cities crowds under grounds etc at the best of times and this has really put me off !
I'm also nervous on the tunnel and ferries as they are easy targets.

Trouble is in uk the roads are horrendous compaired to touring abroad

Will see what the Spring brings 

Margaret


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Will it put me off going to France? NO, not in the slightest. We are safer there than here, and the weather and wine is better!

Margaret, regarding the tunnel, I have been saying privately for quite a while, that it is just waiting to happen, particularity so, since France has got more heavily involved, and I don't mean since the last few days!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Not us either although I would think about going in to any large cities at the moment. Probably think and then go anyway.
We're not going until the Spring so anything could have happened over here by then.
It does take the edge of the enjoyment of the anticipation though but i've been ordering campsite books so that made me feel better.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

NO.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

No! Where do you draw the line - stop going to France, stop going in England because we've had bombs and shootings there, N Ireland for the same, oh and don't forget Glasgow as you could get run over by a bin truck!!!
The world has always been a dangerous place because it is full of human beings BUT we carry in because otherwise the terrorists, of whatever ilk, would win.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We intend to be back in France in 10 days time for our fourth trip there this year.

The deciding factor will not be these nutters with their guns and bombs but the weather. Providing Meteo France looks half decent we will be going through the tunnel and trundling around rural/coastal France.
We don't go to major cities, much preferring small rural towns and villages which will always be safe. I suppose the tunnel will be an obvious target but with all the security there the 'nutters' can find easier targets in the cities.

We mustn't let them get us to the state where we are scared of our own shadows, if we are they will have won.

#carry on regardless.

Richard.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hear, Hear


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been visiting France on a regular basis since I was about 12 and I am not going to stop because of IS. We will off again in the Spring, hopefully for a 3 week trundle around the Brittany coast. Vive la France.........

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Non.

Crossing booked for December, no plans to change it unless fco advise against travel. 

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Statistically there's less of a risk to go anywhere in France than to cross the road outside your house!

If your name comes to the top of the list, someone will chuck a piano out of a high window as you pass underneath. Only slightly less probable!!

Dave

P.S. It's not having any control over your own destiny that worries people (_me included_) like being in the middle of the Tunnel or on an aeroplane! BUT - how much personal control do you have as you drive along the road? If some idiot overtakes on a bend and runs into you head on, you are history. Does that stop any of us from driving??


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not sure I'll be going, how long before Brits become a target, one glance at our vans and they'll know we're British.


If you're a terrorist in France wanting to wreak havoc and chaos whilst attracting as much publicity as possible, I can't see that attacking a foreign registered motorhome is going to be the best use of your time and resources.

In honesty I would be more concerned at the moment about travelling in London than I would in Paris - and that certainly won't stop me from doing that either.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We'll have our second holiday in France in May....as planned!:wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course I won't stop travelling Europe. The very idea is unthinkable.

If France chooses to end the Schengen Agreement........... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...tive-suspension-of-Schengen-open-borders.html

.............. I'd still travel, and put up with the queues. It didn't stop me driving across Europe in the past. In fact, collecting passport stamps seemed a novelty back then.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Won't affect our travel for next year, just be more aware of possible sites/locations where terrorism could be used, and keep away.

There will be more attacks, be sure of that.

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Won't stop us from travelling in the van on the Continent next year, we are also flying to India in the New Year via Oman and won't be changing our plans. 

I long ago realised that there is plenty of things out there that have the potential to cause you harm or death. I don't wittingly take risks but I'm not one for wrapping myself in cotton wool. I'm more scared of having Barryd in Hank park up next to us on an aire than some Jhadi.

Having said that, we only have responsibility for ourselves and I would have to rethink my philosophy if we were, for example taking the grandchildren to somewhere like Disneyland Paris. 

I think that we all want to feel safe when we travel and I don't blame people for avoiding locations to holiday in where they will not be able to relax.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are in France and live here and do not feel unsafe...

so the obvious answer is a definite NO.

When people stop going somewhere the terrorists have won - and sadly Sharm el Sheikh is VERY likely to show that as is Tunisia as businesses close down, the terrorists have already won partially as they have changed the way of life for ALL travellers as regards airport and ferry checks....... but that is a burden we must all accept.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It will not stop us, but as others have said, travelling in rural France in a MH and not attending big gatherings is not likely to be much of a risk. Middle-Eastern men with beards are not a common sight in the MH community and might be easily spotted compared with the centre of Paris.:wink2:

Margaret stated that she thought ferries could be a target. In my opinion they are not nearly as vulnerable to a bomb attack as an aircraft, or the tunnel, since they are made of steel and the areas in the holds are quite open so the blast would be disipated over a large area and unlike an aircraft there is not a negative pressure differential outside - in fact below the waterline it is positive so the steel hull is unlikely to rupture outwards. One vulnerability would be a limpet mine. 

Of course shootings are possible anywhere - so why a ferry? Easier in a street as the Paris Cafes unfortunately proved.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Won't stop me going either.

The day we let these ********** (insert your own choice of offensive derogatory words) influence and alter our lives is the day we lose all credibility.

Life is a risk. 52 people a year die on the roads of Dorset, that doesn't even OCCUR to me when I get in my car to go anywhere. The chances of it being ME is remote in the extreme but VASTLY more likely than me being involved in a terrorist incident anywhere in the world.

If I DO become involved then my attitude is simple. "**** happens" I intend to enjoy my life to the full, I have no idea when it will end (hopefully not for a very long time yet) and I have little influence over the event.

So to quote the poster "Carry on regardless" do what you want when you want and, most importantly ENJOY LIFE TO THE FULL.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I should point out that we fully intend to go to France and elsewhere, hopefully next year, no way I'd let them win, I meant to add that, but breakfast arrived and I posted as is/was.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Statistically there's less of a risk to go anywhere in France than to cross the road outside your house!
> 
> If your name comes to the top of the list, someone will chuck a piano out of a high window as you pass underneath. Only slightly less probable!!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. When your number comes up...........

Who else believes in predestination?:surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Of course I won't stop travelling Europe. The very idea is unthinkable.
> 
> If France chooses to end the Schengen Agreement........... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...tive-suspension-of-Schengen-open-borders.html
> 
> .............. I'd still travel, and put up with the queues. It didn't stop me driving across Europe in the past. In fact, collecting passport stamps seemed a novelty back then.


And having half a dozen purses containing.. French Francs, Swiss Francs, Belgian Francs, Guilders, Lire, Pesetas etc etc


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> And having half a dozen purses containing.. French Francs, Swiss Francs, Belgian Francs, Guilders, Lire, Pesetas etc etc


:grin2:

I've still got an old stone pottery jar crammed with old coins and notes from past travels. I knew if I hung onto them long enough I'd be able to use some of them again.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> And having half a dozen purses containing.. French Francs, Swiss Francs, Belgian Francs, Guilders, Lire, Pesetas etc etc


Not if using credit/debit cards 0

tony


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I must say that the thought of terrorism does not give me major concerns, coming from N. Ireland we are used to making decisions and assessing risks. As someone else stated, avoid major cities and I believe you will greatly reduce your exposure. I avoid cities anyway so no change required there.

I have been giving more thought to the Hugh numbers of immigrants, particularly young males, some of whom do not seem to have a regard for the law and conventions of their host countries.

I think there might be more risk of burglary and crime of similar nature, although I suspect it will again be more prevelent in cities and large towns which have concentrated numbers of poor.

A higher level of vigilance required perhaps, and more thought given to where one parks the van when exploring. I do not count most Aires in this concern.

Davy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> And having half a dozen purses containing.. French Francs, Swiss Francs, Belgian Francs, Guilders, Lire, Pesetas etc etc


In my trucking days, and before the single currency I used to carry and use a truckers wallet with a chain. It was quite large and could accommodate and separate quite a few different currencies.
I soon realized it could be seen as a target for a thief!
http://www.nstarleather.com/optimizer/product/139.html#.Vks8l-JB_Dc
Similar to the link, but with more separations for different currencies


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do feel safer living in rural France that travelling anywhere in UK. The UK has some claustrophobic effect on me now.
I chose to stop flying a couple of years ago. Not for the risks but the whole process of travelling like a veal calf.

As to the next ISIS target, I just feel they will hit another international flight of what they perceive as aggressors.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I could be a target in several places

I have 'centrist' political views so maybe Ironbridge might be dangerous?

I am English so Wales and Scotland, not to mention Ireland?

And I was in financial services(not sales) so Contentin Peninsula might also be dnagerous.

Fortunately I have never dabbled in Antiques and flowers in a village in France.

For those of you that do not understand this post - don't worry about it - concentrate on the real Terrorist risk:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Fortunately I have never dabbled in Antiques and flowers in a village in France.
> 
> Geoff


>>>


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Lets put things into perspective. We are far more likely to be killed or injured in a road traffic accident than a terrorist attack. Does that mean we should all stay at home and not drive anywhere? I think not.


Trevor


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

No , I will still continue to travel to France and Europe. Having been in the forces in the 70/80 and part of the 90's and the continued threats from the IRA and Middle East terrorist groups I still travelled in a right hand drive vehicle. I carry out sensible security measures to mitigate the risk and tend not to go to places with large gatherings. If you stop doing what you enjoy the madmen have won. This weekend a military reunion in London, but we will keep alert to any risks. More concerned about the drivers and traffic.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

trevorf said:


> Does that mean we should all stay at home and not drive anywhere?
> 
> snipped
> 
> Trevor


and of course if you went out in the MH ANYWHERE you are at REALLY serious risk of

*GASSING*.....

(I just thought I'd drop that in too as another source of danger......)

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> and of course if you went out in the MH ANYWHERE you are at REALLY serious risk of
> 
> *GASSING*.....
> 
> ...


I did think of putting that on page one but thought it a bit stupid > > but seeing as a venerable member has voiced it I was obviously wrong  

It's probably a bit too subtle though, needs to have more bigness.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh well done Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I will not let this affect where we go, through the Tunnel and turn right and poodle along through wonderful countryside and villages, relaxing in the sheer joy of freedom.You can keep the cities.

cabby


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

At our age it will take more than ISIS to stop the better half enjoying her jaunts across Europe. Indeed god help them, pardon the pun, if she ever came across one of them. Next trip is already planned to Italy. So definitely put me in the No camp, we will be there alongside the rest of you on either the ferry or tunnel. Enjoy 2016 !!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

isis, looks better in lower case I thought, was that not an awful car made by Morris.that failed to make an impression as well.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I but seeing as a venerable member has voiced it I was obviously wrong
> 
> It's probably a bit too subtle though, needs to have more bigness.


'cor that's the first time I've been called "venerable".....

is it POLITE or an insult? I am not sure and as regards "bigness" I did try a bigger size but it fouled up the lines totally so I gave that one a miss....

I think a degree of "humour" or silliness is essential - otherwise such a dreadful event will have succeeded in disrupting the lives of normal people (and I do try to think of myself as "normal" even though I may be "venerable" and would probably be called "special" by some people....

Dave >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought that word usually went alongside the word disease, as in venerable disease.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I thought that word usually went alongside the word disease, as in venerable disease.


Alan

As far as I know not many Archdeacons (title Venerable) have succumbed to diseases - in any nasty sense.

One I knew had a 'nasty habit' - of beating me - only at squash, when he was 60 and I only 23 - very humbling.

But Great Guy who had to give pastoral care to pilots in WW II as a Padre.

For you Atheists out there, could you have comforted those guys when they went out every night? What comfort does Atheism give to the soul? Is it not Nihilism in another disguise?

Sorry, just a passing, but serious thought.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> As far as I know not many Archdemons (title Venerable) - serious thought.
> 
> Geoff


'cor, again...... :nerd:

Now I'm being referred to (even if indirectly) as an Archdemon.....

Wow, that sounds like a real step up (or down) as being referred to as "Cur" by those in their teenage years with spelling difficulties when they addressed me....

(and if you need that explained just ask......)

Dave :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

You are actually at a MUCH higher risk of being the victim of theft burglary mugging assault rape and other violent crime in the UK than in almost any other western European country. I suspect that the next terrorist attack, and there will be one, is very very likely to be in the UK, most likely in England.
It's really all about PERCEIVED feelings of "safety" in the country you are used to and a feeling rather than a reality of risk and uncertainty when in an unfamiliar country.
As of now France is actually probably by far and away the least likely Western European country to suffer a terrorist attack.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested I have just brought a WW2 landing craft, as of March next year I will be offering trips to France prices as follows.

Dover-Calais £45 return
Dover- Boulogne £50 return
Hayling Island-Caen £55 return
Pevensey-Le touquet £55 single
Plymouth-Dunkirk £122 single

T & Cs 
I will get you off the beach and deliver you to the other beach.

Sand mats may be required :grin2::grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Booked ferry and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

I think the Isis was actually only produced in India (under licence)

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No sorry Andy you are mistaken, the tooling was sold to India early 60's, and they made the model but they called it the Ambassador.It used to leak like a sieve when it rained.:grin2::grin2:we thought of buying a few for taxis in Brighton.

cabby

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_Isis


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I stand corrected !

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> As far as I know not many Archdeacons (title Venerable) have succumbed to diseases - in any nasty sense.
> 
> ...


I remember Terry Venerables an' all.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

France I don't see as a problem but, a lot of the country's we went through especially the border points during our year away which now have all the refugees would make me think twice, well I don't need to think twice I wouldn't go to any of them at the present time!..

Nothing to do with terrorism though, I just wouldn't feel comfortable with what is going on.

ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I`m booked to go to France next Easter.we usually stay away from big city`s,but I`m picking up my other half from Marseille airport.:surprise:
So no,it will not stop us doing our usual three times a year trips to France and beyond!:grin2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

No, recent events in France would not put me off going


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

No.

2 Ferries booked for next year, April and June.

All the recent events have done ( politically ) is to harden the resolve of a few countries and spur on the others. 
Running the Calais gauntlet is more on my mind than the chances of bumping into an AK47 totting nut job.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We will be travelling south via Paris in three weeks.

Don't worry Gemmy, I will keep in touch.:grin2:................hopefully.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Something has put the pound up to €1.43 again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt give it a second thought or anywhere else in Europe including cities. Stuff em! Anyway. We are well tooled up. Come and have a go if you think your hard enough!  https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/roof-mounted-protection-products


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would it??

The same could happen anywhere

London , Manchester etc

We came through the tunnel today, totally quiet, the winds were gale force though

Calais had to be seen to be believed, crashing seas , the van rocked all night 

We hardly slept

But we are home now
Till the next time

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

delawaredandy said:


> Just in case anyone is interested I have just brought a WW2 landing craft, as of March next year I will be offering trips to France prices as follows.
> 
> Dover-Calais £45 return
> Dover- Boulogne £50 return
> ...


If its a DUKW you can count me out I used to work on those with the REME then we would road/water test in the local river and that was hairy enough, let alone the Channel. :surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> The van rocked all night
> 
> We hardly slept
> 
> Sandra


Do we want to know that :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Gemmy how I wish!!!
The only things up close and personal were a few other vans

Parked as close to us as possible to shelter from the wind

Never seen so few vans on Calais aire

By the way they still charge, 8E off season too

Ferry terminal was dead too, not a refugee in site

They did search the van though but not the garage

Although the H from Hell was in there, so that may be why

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> They did search the van though but not the garage
> 
> Although the H from Hell was in there, so that may be why
> 
> Sandra


I had wondered about a search of your MH.

So I suppose once Shadow had been properly introduced to the three migrants they were fine in the garage:wink2::laugh:

How much did you charge them?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I had wondered about a search of your MH.
> 
> So I suppose once Shadow had been properly introduced to the three migrants they were fine in the garage:wink2::laugh:
> 
> How much did you charge them?


Hope they paid up before Shadow ate them. :surprise:

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> Hope they paid up before Shadow ate them. :surprise:
> 
> Richard.


Richard

You are so unkind - Sandra has assured us that once people have been properly introduced to Shadow he is no problem.

- but she did not say in which language

Geoff


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cornishaich said:


> Not at all.


Harry

I think we need some explanation about what that comment is referring to, please.

Geoff


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually feel more at risk in this country than in rural France or Spain.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Who else believes in predestination?:surprise:


I do.
The centre of Loughborough is much safer since they did it to Town Hall square.:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We used go and watch bands in Middlesbrough when I lived in Darlington. I always figured if you can survive a night out there anywhere else in the world should be much safer.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We won't be put off going to France,
We've loved it ever since our first visit in 1978.

On a slightly different tack.
I wonder if the French may see the numbers of migrants collected around Calais to be an internal threat and forcibly disperse them.
The acts of terrorism in Paris might result in an easing of travellers and lorrydrivers problems in the longer term.
Having said that, I am happy to accept the necessary increase in checks which have been implemented.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> My thoughts exactly. When your number comes up...........
> Who else believes in predestination?:surprise:


Not me. Our lives are mostly in our own hands or the hands of others as has been shown in Paris and many other hot spots round the world.

There aint no supreme being guiding our paths only to drop a bloody great rock on us. There is no pre ordained 'destiny' as any of us can alter our own destiny in a second or not as the case may be.

We make mistakes and pay the price. Nothing to do with the order of things. Tell 'destiny' to the 3000 on 9/11 and Paris Friday 13th. Oops that sounds unlucky??

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Shadow needs to appoint a new PR rep...... he is as friendly as he could be (away from HIS MH), a real softee who makes friends with everyone, but his present rep has referred to him repeatedly as "The Hound From Hell" which is a description that we (MrsW and I) cannot recognise....

We owe Shadow a great deal - he really changed MrsW's views about dogs - enough that we now have Bob - so we have to be really grateful to Shadow for that groundwork....








[/URL][/IMG]

No more needs to be said, all 3 of them are ALWAYS welcome here - Bob says he knows which bed to hide under :grin2:

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The reply to the OP is no. We're spending the whole of Christmas there this year in the van. I'm not letting a bunch of religious maniacs tell me what to do.

Nice dog above !


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

likewise to the OP - no. there is no need to bow to terrorists and we just need to get on with life.

if you happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, and statistically the chances are very very long, then that's just bad luck. enjoy life while you can as, sure as sh1t, it will come to an end somehow


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Landyman said:


> Hope they paid up before Shadow ate them. :surprise:
> 
> Richard.


Shadow doesn't eat those he's introduced to

He has standards

It has crossed my mind that's couple of immigrants could pay for for the holiday

But fortunately I don't need it to

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Shadow needs to appoint a new PR rep...... he is as friendly as he could be (away from HIS MH), a real softee who makes friends with everyone, but his present rep has referred to him repeatedly as "The Hound From Hell" which is a description that we (MrsW and I) cannot recognise....
> 
> We owe Shadow a great deal - he really changed MrsW's views about dogs - enough that we now have Bob - so we have to be really grateful to Shadow for that groundwork....
> 
> ...


You don't travel with him Dave

This is one hell from hell
But he's had a great holiday

Swimming in the sea

He is one unkept hound 
Booked in for a bath and groom on Sunday

And then we will let his coat grow again

And he will once more be a long haired German shepherd
Sandra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I must confess that I am nervous about travelling these days, especially in France at the moment. My hesitant English being the first hurdle, secondly after spending several months in Spain I discovered that I was developing Middle East tendencies. To disguise my identity I have begun to wrap myself in black, which was always my favourite colour. Leaving only my eyes exposed to avoid sharp comments, I still feel vulnerable and to protect myself further, I have taken to wrapping my food and other parcels around my body, leaving awkward bumps showing. So much for acquiring a Spanish suntan. You cannot be too careful.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

To answer the OP: no, it hasn't put us off at all. We feel totally safe here in our little Spanish village and whenever we tour round the rest of mainland Europe. I don't feel safe in UK towns at night on the very rare occasions that we have been back there in the 13 years since we moved to make a better life for ourselves in Spain.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As they say, you only get one life, so live it. :smile2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We're looking forwards to going to France next year, if anything I think you'll be safer there over the next few months, the French are going to be on their toes with this sort of thing.

As the Lee Rigby case proved, you're at danger from extremists wherever you may be.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we were going wednesday night but have decided to tour UK instead at the moment and take a balanced measured view of it all. I feel that the tunnel is an easy target so hopefully people feel the same and have taken the relevant security steps.

We will be over in Easter anyway !


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> we were going wednesday night but have decided to tour UK instead at the moment and take a balanced measured view of it all. I feel that the tunnel is an easy target so hopefully people feel the same and have taken the relevant security steps.


1-0 to the terrorists.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fleetingly saw headline "Armed London police arrest three in stolen Belgium reg BMW".

Now I can't find it.

Ray.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazing how interesting post just disappear sometimes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not stopping us. Nope. Never.

Each to their own though: I wouldn't judge others if they didn't want to go.

Its a personal thing. I have a French brother; 2 sisters in law; a nephew and a niece...all French plus a longstanding acquaintance who lives in Paris but was lucky enough to be out of town last Friday night. I couldn't not support them.

Graham:serious:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I used to work in London when the IRA were doing their "worst" - never occurred to me or anyone I knew to stop going there.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Sideways86
I heard today that a couple of well known American tough guy actors have put off their visit to the UK, owing to its proximity to France, so I do partly understand your reluctance to visit France. However France is a huge country with virtually no people from the Middle East living outside of the major conurbations, it is however full of French people, people just like us. If I travel to certain English cities both in the North and further south I may stand out almost like a foreigner in my own country.
I shall continue visiting France until my government tells me I should not, something they certainly do to other countries around the globe.
Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peribro said:


> I used to work in London when the IRA were doing their "worst" - never occurred to me or anyone I knew to stop going there.


Yes, the arseholes were more interested in breaking windows and killing horses than fighting Mano e Mano because they were chicken ****e scared


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder what the CCTV footage of the channel ports would show of the illegal immigrants in the couple of hours before the Paris events, did they start to disappear, or were they all still there until the news broke.

I'm not saying that they would have know about what was going to happen, I just wonder if they actually did, as they would be a prime target for the police to pick on, and also that there may have been some would be terrorists waiting to get across to the UK who might have know what was about to happen.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I have every sympathy with Sideways. Although I have said it won't stop us going next year I was wondering if I was due to get on a ferry today how I'd feel. Particularly as on the news yesterday it said that ferries might be targeted. I think I might wait it out a bit and see what happens.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Yes, the arseholes were more interested in breaking windows and killing horses than fighting Mano e Mano because they were chicken ****e scared


I bet you wouldn't go into a pub in Southern Ireland and say that. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wilmannie said:


> Amazing how interesting post just disappear sometimes.


Gottit................................
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...arrested-london-blackfriars-road-armed-police

Ray.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Gottit................................
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...arrested-london-blackfriars-road-armed-police
> 
> Ray.


 I wonder if my eldest Daughter has got confused on this ,she was in London last week and she said a bomb plot had been foiled near Baker Street .I thought at first ,why hasn't it been reported.Just read the report on your post Ray and it can't have been that one as it says it was on a saturday and my daughter was there through the week .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you think that if any terrorist suspects had been picked up in London carrying bomb making equipment it would have been kept quiet?

Bear in mind if answering that our beloved leader, Mr Cameron, is currently attempting to attract support for bombing ISIS targets in Syria. He obviously feels that we should add our tiny capability and stir the pot a little more. I wonder if he's considered what the reaction to doing so is likely to be.

I must admit though that if a wide ranging coalition, including arab states, could be built to take ISIS on on the ground as well as from the air I would definitely consider supporting that idea.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

https://www.rt.com/uk/322769-london-baker-street-explosion-threat/ Found it ,it was a hoax apparently.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

So it looks like we will be bombing again, is it such a good idea?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

greygit said:


> So it looks like we will be bombing again, is it such a good idea?


It won't get the job finished - that will require ground troops. However you have to ask what the situation would now be if there had been no bombing so far by western allies in Syria and particularly Iraq? Isis would probably have taken full control of both countries and be threatening neighbouring countries with even more turmoil resulting.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I understand all views, I just think my partner had the call and with all the rubbish surrounding the tunnel at the same time the decision was made. I wont stoop and have booked for Euros next year and D day

Just a rain check for now


----------

